# Silver Contest Winner Poll



## metatp (Feb 1, 2014)

Who do you think should win the Silver contest?

Hope I did this poll correctly.

Prize includes:
1) 6 worn Barber quarters from the early 1900s that weigh about 33.7g - from metatp
2) A 2013 Silver Eagle - from niteliteone
3) An poured ounce bar - from nh6886

All participants:
1/2 ounce of raw refined silver crystals from silver cell - from niteliteone


Second place will get an honorable mention prize of a 1943 Nickel, mercury dime, standing liberty quarter and a walking liberty half dollar.


Tom


----------



## metatp (Feb 6, 2014)

We have our winners.

If the participant will PM me where they want me to send the prizes, I will get them mailed next week.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Palladium (Feb 6, 2014)

Well thank you for the vote of confidence gentlemen, but my intentions were more along the lines of education than actually winning.
But being as i won i would like to request that you donate the winning to this thread here if you wouldn't mind. http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=11267&hilit=helping+out+member
I already have more silver than i need and for me to accept this prize would not benefit me that much monetarily. I just feel like someone else would better be served to benefit from it than myself. I do appreciate it though! 

I will retain the title of winner though. :mrgreen:


----------

